# Discount Vertical Jigs



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have decided that I am going to lower the price on my jigs, shirts and accessories for the rest of 2010. There are several reasons that I am making this decision, but the bottom line is you guys will be able to get some killer jigs on the cheap. I can't guarantee these prices next year, but will go as long as I can. While supplies last.

Vertical Jigs<---Direct Link


All jigs, shirts and accessories are reduced. Here is just one example.

200g First Drops. Normally $9.99, now $7.24


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet deal!!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

stock up on some George so next year we can get back to fishing


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brother, I have my fair share and then some.


----------

